# what plant is this one



## dacevedom (Aug 31, 2007)

hi some friend gave this plant but i don`t have any idea of what kind of plant it is


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Ludwigia Repens........


for yoink, if he sees =D


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

frozenbarb said:


> Ludwigia Repens........


sure looks like it


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Ludwigia *r*epens_.


----------



## clownloachfan (Jun 30, 2007)

I think there is some Alteranthera in the background.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

frozenbarb said:


> Ludwigia Repens........
> 
> for yoink, if he sees =D


Nice. It does look like L. repens.


----------



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

Red Ludwigia


----------



## dacevedom (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks to all, you are right now i know how to take care :mrgreen:


----------

